# application cannot be executed. the file is infected. please activate your antivirus



## mdgp52 (Nov 28, 2009)

So I've read almost every thread on this subject and I think I know what I need to do. I've downloaded Mbam and the issue has been the inability to open .exe because they're all infected. So I tried re-naming them to .scr or what have you. What worked for someone else was rebooting into safe mode. 

That's where my problem comes in. I am unable to boot into safe mode. It just restarts after I have input the option for safe mode boot up. So does anyone have any suggestions on how to run antivirus software or how to boot into safe mode and get rid of this damm thing. 

Thanks everyone


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF.

If you think you may be infected then please start here and *follow the instructions.*

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f50...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html

*Do not post your logs back in this thread - follow the guidance in the above link!*

If you have problems with any of the steps, simply move on to the next one and make a note of the problem in your reply.

Please note that the Security Forum is always busy, so I would ask for your patience while waiting for a reply - it may take a few days.


----------

